# Justice served



## germster (Jun 8, 2011)

Justice is out but I'm at work... Any feed back?


----------



## anrichardson (Jun 12, 2011)

SBFing to install myself...

Edit: I had to redownload, seem to have lost it when coming from AOSP Liberty to flashing. So you may want to SBF then download?


----------



## vargus21 (Jun 14, 2011)

Dammit, I just installed Liquid yesterday morning!!! These developers need to give us a break haha.


----------



## anrichardson (Jun 12, 2011)

vargus21 said:


> Dammit, I just installed Liquid yesterday morning!!! These developers need to give us a break haha.


I literally Installed Apex 2.0RC2 last night then AOSP Liberty this morning to see this. lol So, I thought what the heck.


----------



## berto1014 (Jun 14, 2011)

I need a feature list haha. I definitely want the Auto Screen brightness customization like on CM7 as well as the screenshot tab in the power settings, and profiles, and it definitely has to have 2.3.4. Can anyone confirm/deny any of these features? I hear its based off of CM so I am very interested to see what it has. The suspense is killing me.


----------



## germster (Jun 8, 2011)

"berto1014 said:


> I need a feature list haha. I definitely want the Auto Screen brightness customization like on CM7 as well as the screenshot tab in the power settings, and profiles, and it definitely has to have 2.3.4. Can anyone confirm/deny any of these features? I hear its based off of CM so I am very interested to see what it has. The suspense is killing me.


I hear you brother, I'm at work for 1 more hour.


----------



## anrichardson (Jun 12, 2011)

It's finally installing...I'll try and let you guys know as much as i know when complete.


----------



## anrichardson (Jun 12, 2011)

Android Version is 2.3.4

Baseband version BP_C_01.09.07P

Build Version is GRH78C

Mem info(avail/total)
283mb/477mb

Has the newest and latest Market.

I installed via Liberty Donate toolbox and it had Google apps installed...sorta. It had Market and Talk. Can get everything else from Market


----------



## anrichardson (Jun 12, 2011)

It still has white moto m and DX red eye on start up, so don't be aftaid when it comes up, i was.


----------



## germster (Jun 8, 2011)

"anrichardson said:


> It's finally installing...I'll try and let you guys know as much as i know when complete.


Did you have to sbf to 2.3.340?


----------



## anrichardson (Jun 12, 2011)

Yes, cause i was on AOSP Liberty which was .596 rom


----------



## berto1014 (Jun 14, 2011)

anrichardson said:


> Android Version is 2.3.4
> 
> Baseband version BP_C_01.09.07P
> 
> ...


Awesome, awesome. Can you point out any features that stick out to you? Also could you do me a favor and check in the settings for anyway to customize the auto brightness settings? Thanks!


----------



## anrichardson (Jun 12, 2011)

berto1014 said:


> Awesome, awesome. Can you point out any features that stick out to you? Also could you do me a favor and check in the settings for anyway to customize the auto brightness settings? Thanks!


It has Brightness Settings, Screen Timeout, & Automatic Backlight(which I tried to change to 1 and didn't notice any difference)


----------



## berto1014 (Jun 14, 2011)

anrichardson said:


> It has Brightness Settings, Screen Timeout, & Automatic Backlight(which I tried to change to 1 and didn't notice any difference)


Try brightness "2" I hear "1" doesn't work anyways, especially if its based off of CM. Do you get any option like this? .... http://rootzwiki.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=331&d=1309441386


----------



## anrichardson (Jun 12, 2011)

berto1014 said:


> Try brightness "2" I hear "1" doesn't work anyways, especially if its based off of CM. Do you get any option like this? .... http://rootzwiki.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=331&d=1309441386


Actually 1 did work, but its completely dark, luckily i remember where it was in my notification to change it back. But 2 did work as well. 2 was better to see. Plus I don't think i had dim as an option far as brightness mode for the reason i couldn't see it work at first.


----------



## anrichardson (Jun 12, 2011)

So I think 5 was a good number.


----------



## bigshotrob22 (Jun 7, 2011)

I download the file but doesn't install. Anybody else having the issue?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## anrichardson (Jun 12, 2011)

bigshotrob22 said:


> I download the file but doesn't install. Anybody else having the issue?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


I had this issue too, you have to download again and install when it ask you too, but select to wipe data/cache. You can not Download and go into recovery yourself. let Liberty toolbox do it for you


----------



## bigshotrob22 (Jun 7, 2011)

anrichardson said:


> I had this issue too, you have to download again and install when it ask you too, but select to wipe data/cache. You can not Download and go into recovery yourself. let Liberty toolbox do it for you


I did that like 10 times. It acts like its going to install but it reboots right away

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## anrichardson (Jun 12, 2011)

bigshotrob22 said:


> I did that like 10 times. It acts like its going to install but it reboots right away
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Do you have bootstrap installed? If not you can install via toolbox too. then install again.

Even if you do, I would install it again via toolbox then install Justice.


----------



## Dr. Carpenter (Jun 10, 2011)

"bigshotrob22 said:


> I did that like 10 times. It acts like its going to install but it reboots right away
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Using root explorer go to sdcard/liberty/nightlies. There is a file called qtDRHz. I renamed it to qtDRHz.zip and it was indeed the justice install zip. Haven't flashed it because I'm still on cm7 but no reason it shouldn't work. Don't have to redownload then.


----------



## salem (Jun 16, 2011)

bigshotrob22 said:


> I did that like 10 times. It acts like its going to install but it reboots right away


Same thing happened to me.


----------



## anrichardson (Jun 12, 2011)

I think there has to be a "Justice Toolbox" coming up. plus my led flashlight doesn't work. He has Torch in Liberty Toolbox under Liberty tweaks, but it's more as an app there. So not sure if or how he will implement this.


----------



## Fox_Dye (Jun 12, 2011)

Sounds interesting. Think I will wait till cm4dx is less buggy. Since this is the base for justice. Plus there is another update for DX coming soon which has a new baseband. Think I will see what that is all about first as I do hate to sbf.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## vargus21 (Jun 14, 2011)

I don't have a selection for Justice under nightlies in my Liberty Toolbox when running on .340. All I get is the .596 update. Any ideas??


----------



## anrichardson (Jun 12, 2011)

vargus21 said:


> I don't have a selection for Justice under nightlies in my Liberty Toolbox when running on .340. All I get is the .596 update. Any ideas??


Its in the Donate Toolbox


----------



## halfiedp (Jul 14, 2011)

"vargus21 said:


> I don't have a selection for Justice under nightlies in my Liberty Toolbox when running on .340. All I get is the .596 update. Any ideas??


Are you on Liquid? Because I don't get one on Liquid either.

HalfieDP


----------



## vargus21 (Jun 14, 2011)

I have the donate toolbox, and I'm not on liquid anymore. I sbf 'd back to .340, rooted, went to nightlies in the toolbox and the only option I have is to download the .596 update...


----------



## vargus21 (Jun 14, 2011)

Looks like it was some kind of issue, jrummy said it should be fixed though. I just went ahead and flashed .596, downloaded it, renamed it .zip, re-sbf'd, and installed it from clockwork. Only thing i see strange is that the ol' baseband radio issue is creeping back up, my radio is on .12. I'll have to try install again, see if I can get it on .07.


----------



## halfiedp (Jul 14, 2011)

"vargus21 said:


> Looks like it was some kind of issue, jrummy said it should be fixed though. I just went ahead and flashed .596, downloaded it, renamed it .zip, re-sbf'd, and installed it from clockwork. Only thing i see strange is that the ol' baseband radio issue is creeping back up, my radio is on .12. I'll have to try install again, see if I can get it on .07.


How does it compare to Liquid?

HalfieDP


----------



## vargus21 (Jun 14, 2011)

halfiedp said:


> How does it compare to Liquid?
> 
> HalfieDP


Its still in the beginning stages, but he did well for a first release. Doesnt really stand up against liquid right now, i'll be going back to that after the weekend. Doesnt feel as fluid as liquid does, seems like there are a couple hang ups here and there, not as much customization yet. It does have all the fixes built in and the new market. I'll give it a good battery test tomorrow to see how that holds up. I would say stick with Liquid for right now though, unless you were itching to flash something else haha.


----------



## oo3 (Jul 4, 2011)

Navigation is missing in this rom and it's not showing up in the market...any ideas?


----------



## vargus21 (Jun 14, 2011)

"oo3 said:


> Navigation is missing in this rom and it's not showing up in the market...any ideas?


Hmm, you are right, I didn't take notice to that, I had maps, places, and latitude, but no navigation. Here is what I did to fix it, if you have google maps installed, go to your settings, applications, and uninstall google maps, then re-download it from the market. Navigation comes packaged with google maps. I had navigation back after I did that. If you don't have google maps installed right now, then just download it and that will give you the navigation.


----------



## oo3 (Jul 4, 2011)

vargus21 said:


> Hmm, you are right, I didn't take notice to that, I had maps, places, and latitude, but no navigation. Here is what I did to fix it, if you have google maps installed, go to your settings, applications, and uninstall google maps, then re-download it from the market. Navigation comes packaged with google maps. I had navigation back after I did that. If you don't have google maps installed right now, then just download it and that will give you the navigation.


Thanks, that worked perfectly.


----------



## Jordan8 (Jun 10, 2011)

vargus21 said:


> Dammit, I just installed Liquid yesterday morning!!! These developers need to give us a break haha.


Haha, I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## wilspeak (Jul 12, 2011)

MMAN ! I wanted THE justice rom to i never recived the update in my liberty donate toolbox when do you think i can get it ?


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

wilspeak said:


> MMAN ! I wanted THE justice rom to i never recived the update in my liberty donate toolbox when do you think i can get it ?


 it's in the toolbox. just download it.


----------

